# There are few people who are able to...



## unamericainconfus

I have this sentence I'm trying to write in French. I want to say "There are few people who are able to ignore the differences between their cultures, and a culture that has been recently discovered."

So far I have "Il y a seulement un tout petit nombre de gens qui peuvent ignorer les differences entre leurs cultures et une culture qui avait ete decouvert recemment."

Is all of that correct, particularly the last part after _et_?


----------



## Danielle

unamericainconfus said:
			
		

> I have this sentence I'm trying to write in French. I want to say "There are few people who are able to ignore the differences between their cultures, and a recently discovered culture."
> 
> So far I have "Il y a seulement un tout petit nombre de gens qui peuvent ignorer les différences entre leur  culture et une culture qu'ils ont découvert récemment."
> 
> Is all of that correct, particularly the last part after _et_?


 
Here is my correction   I took the 's' out of the "leur  culture" .


----------



## Addyblue

"There are few people who are able to ignore the differences between their cultures, and a culture that has been recently discovered."
=
Il y a peu de personnes qui soient capables d'ignorer les différences entre leur culture et une culture qui a récemment été découverte.


----------



## Cath.S.

I agree more with Addyblue's translation, "that has been recently discovered" does not mean they have discovered it themselves.


----------



## Nywoe

Addyblue said:
			
		

> Il y a peu de personnes qui sont capables d'ignorer les différences entre leur culture et une culture qui a récemment été découverte.


 
no subjunctive here!! but yes, as egueule said, good translation


----------



## Addyblue

Nywoe said:
			
		

> no subjunctive here!! but yes, as egueule said, good translation


J'ai effectivement hésité sur le subjonctif, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, l'indicatif présent me semble bizarre à l'oreille...


----------



## Nico5992

Addyblue said:
			
		

> J'ai effectivement hésité sur le subjonctif, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, l'indicatif présent me semble bizarre à l'oreille...


 
I'm not 100% sure of this, but I think that the subjunctive is allowed (just a little more formal).


----------



## fetchezlavache

moi j'aurais sans hésiter utilisé le subjonctif..


----------



## Nywoe

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> moi j'aurais sans hésiter utilisé le subjonctif..


 
Pourquoi?? Il n'y a pas de "que", pas de phrase négalitve....


----------



## Nico5992

Nywoe said:
			
		

> Pourquoi?? Il n'y a pas de "que", pas de phrase négalitve....


"Qui" et "que" ont souvent les mêmes implications.


----------



## Nico5992

Moreover "peu" is not really negative, but not totally positive...


----------



## fetchezlavache

Nywoe said:
			
		

> Pourquoi?? Il n'y a pas de "que", pas de phrase négalitve....




je n'ai pas de réponse formelle à te proposer nywoe, à ma grande honte. simplement je trouve que 'ça sonne mieux'. ce qui ne veut pas dire que ce soit grammaticalement correct...


----------



## Cath.S.

> Il y a peu de personnes qui soient capables d'ignorer les différences entre leur culture et une culture qui a récemment été découverte.


En réalité, je préférerais
"peu de personnes sont capables etc."
Non seulement c'est plus léger (trouvé-je) mais ça résout efficacement le problème du subjonctif.


----------



## Nico5992

Ca n'a rien à voir, mais que signifie ta signature, fetchezlavache?
Le coup de l'évier et du tutu j'ai pas compris.
Et "couthness", kézako?


----------



## fetchezlavache

couthness n'existe pas en vrai. le terme exact est 'uncouth', d'où certains humoristes ont tiré le contraire 'couth', d'où d'autres humoristes ont tiré le substantif 'couthness'. c'est intraduisible. ça se rapproche pourtant de 'propriety'...

si tu ne connais pas blackadder, ça va être coton d'expliquer. dans cet épisode il critique (une fois de plus) les français... apparemment nous sommes libidineux au point de sauter sur tout ce qui bouge, même si très laid !


----------



## Nico5992

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> couthness n'existe pas en vrai. le terme exact est 'uncouth', d'où certains humoristes ont tiré le contraire 'couth', d'où d'autres humoristes ont tiré le substantif 'couthness'. c'est intraduisible. ça se rapproche pourtant de 'propriety'...
> 
> si tu ne connais pas blackadder, ça va être coton d'expliquer. dans cet épisode il critique (une fois de plus) les français... apparemment nous sommes libidineux au point de sauter sur tout ce qui bouge, même si très laid !


 
Si je comprends bien, si "couthness" existait, ça voudrait dire "raffinement" ?


----------



## Cath.S.

> Le coup de l'évier et du tutu j'ai pas compris.


Est-ce que ce ne serait pas une référence (vieillie, donc)  aux bourgeois qui entretenaient des danseuses de l'Opéra?


----------



## Addyblue

Pour en revenir à l'emploi du subjonctif avec QUI :   

"Un cas d'emploi du mode subjonctif sur lequel s'est portée l'attention des grammairiens est celui où l'on voit une proposition relative avoir pour antécédent un terme pris sous une idée regardante qui excepte ce terme et le situe hors pair, hors comparaison ou simplement hors série. C'est ainsi qu'on dira le plus sage que je connaisse, le seul qui ait tenté de réussir, le premier qui ait réussi, le dernier qui ait réussi. Voici un exemple littéraire de proposition relative adossée à un superlatif : 

Nerva adopta Trajan, prince le plus accompli dont l'histoire ait jamais parlé. (Montesquieu, Considérations, XV.) 

En voici un autre : 

C'étaient ordinairement les deux seuls compagnons qu'il admît dans ces expéditions journalières. (E Fromentin, Dominique, p. 5.) 

Il y a lieu de se demander pourquoi le fait de considérer hors série et comme exception la personne ou la chose à laquelle se rapporte la proposition relative entraîne au sein de cette proposition l'emploi du mode subjonctif. Une raison de cet emploi du subjonctif, parmi d'autres, est certainement que considérer quelqu'un ou quelque chose comme une exception - hors série -, c'est restreindre l'assiette de la relative. Or on sait que tout mouvement tendant à annuler ou à restreindre - ce qui a lieu - dans le sens de l'annulation cette assiette a pour conséquence la venue du mode subjonctif. On dira : *Il n'y a personne qui sache cela*, qui ayant pour assiette un antécédent personne qui a été porté jusqu'à l'absence, jusqu'à l'annulation. Et l'on dira aussi : *Il y a peu de personnes qui sachent cela*, *qui s'adossant ici à un antécédent à l'égard duquel le mot peu exerce une action restrictive - diminutive - tendant à l'annulation*. Ce qui joue ici, on le voit, c'est le mouvement de pensée porteur de l'idée regardante : du moment que ce mouvement va au moins, c'est-à-dire à la diminution de l'assiette offerte à la relative, il est fait usage du subjonctif. Quand je dis : Les deux seuls compagnons qu'il admît, le mouvement de pensée est le même : il y a diminution de l'assiette donnée par l'antécédent à la proposition relative. Il en est de même encore si je dis : Le dernier qui ait bénéficié de cette faveur, vu que dans cette phrase, les mots le dernier, servant d'antécédent, indiquent une situation exceptive, hors série, non destinée à se renouveler, ce par quoi l'assiette donnée grammaticalement à la proposition relative apparaît avoir pour support un mouvement de pensée orienté dans le sens du moins." 

Source : http://nlip.paichai.ac.kr/guillaume/texte/49A0505.htm


----------



## Nywoe

Ah! Merci pour l'explication Addy!!


----------



## Cath.S.

unamericainconfus va pouvoir changer de nom et s'appeler unamericaindeplusenplusconfus!
Ceci dit et bien que je préfère la tournure que j'ai postée là
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=89631&postcount=13
j'avais trouvé cet emploi du subjonctif tout à fait naturel.


----------



## Addyblue

Nywoe said:
			
		

> Ah! Merci pour l'explication Addy!!



De rien! It's been a pleasure!


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> unamericainconfus va pouvoir changer de nom et s'appeler unamericaindeplusenplusconfus!


I am sure he would if he is trying to follow all these on the subjunctive.


----------



## white815

I have a Hermes scarf with title " Auteuil en Mai" would like to know what that means,any help would be appreciate,Thanks


----------



## Nico5992

white815 said:
			
		

> I have a Hermes scarf with title " Auteuil en Mai" would like to know what that means,any help would be appreciate,Thanks


"Auteuil en Mai" means "Auteuil in May".
Auteuil is a city close to Paris. It's also the name given to the neighbourhood of the "Porte d'Auteuil" in Paris. I suppose it's a pretty charming place in May.


----------



## Zoléalie

Je suis d'accord avec Eguele, autant éviter "il y a". Peu de gens sont... est parfait.

Quant au tutu, Eugeule, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait quelque référence que ce soit à l'opéra... La phrase dit juste que les français sauteraient sur un évier s'il portait un tutu ,c'est à dire s'il se déguisait en quelquechose d'à peu près féminin.


----------



## claude123

Indicatif: vous savez qui sont les personnes en question
Subjonctif: hypothétique, on ne sait qui elles sont, on ne peut que les imaginer dans notre tête.
Ex.: je rêve d'une maison qui ait des volets verts
(la maison n'existe que dans l'imagination de la personne)
je rêve d'une maison qui a des volets verts
(la maison existe, la personne l'a vue)
Grammaticalement, les deux sont donc corrects, mais le sens est différent.

D'autre part, to ignore = ne pas tenir compte de, alors que ignorer = ne pas savoir.

Proposition de traduction: Peu de gens sont capables de faire abstraction des différences entre leur propre culture et une culture récemment découverte.


----------



## Addyblue

Oui, mais alors là, on fait de la traduction professionnelle et on s'écarte un peu de la phrase d'origine... je ne pensais vraiment pas lancer un concours de traduction en répondant à cette question!


----------



## claude123

On s'écarte des mots, mais on se rapproche du sens. La traduction (professionnelle, non professionnelle ?) n'est pas une question de mots, c'est une question de sens.


----------



## fetchezlavache

claude123 said:
			
		

> D'autre part, to ignore = ne pas tenir compte de, alors que ignorer = ne pas savoir.
> 
> Proposition de traduction: Peu de gens sont capables de faire abstraction des différences entre leur propre culture et une culture récemment découverte.




je suis tout à fait d'accord avec cette interprétation de 'to ignore'. il est bien plus clair de dire 'faire abstraction' que de dire 'ignorer', qui en français peut avoir les deux sens mais prête à confusion.

c'est une bonne traduction claude123, et je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'idée qu'on s'éloigne de la phrase d'origine. 

en revanche, je suis opposée au fait de supprimer 'il y a peu de gens qui'. la phrase anglaise précise bien 'there are few people who' , et non 'few people are able to'.

donc ma proposition basée sur celle de claude123 est : _il est peu de personnes capables de faire abstraction des différences entre leur propre culture et une culture récemment découverte._


----------



## Addyblue

claude123 said:
			
		

> On s'écarte des mots, mais on se rapproche du sens. La traduction (professionnelle, non professionnelle ?) n'est pas une question de mots, c'est une question de sens.



Et c'est vrai qu'il m'en manque, du BON sens...


----------



## Zoléalie

LOL, on ne va tout de même pas ressortir la fameuse phrase de George Sand : "Traduire c'est trahir ?"


----------



## fetchezlavache

traduttore tradittore...


----------

